# Protektor-Jacket (kurz?)



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Hallo lieber weiblicher Forenanteil,

ich war mit meiner Freundin vor ein paar Wochen Biken. Dabei hat sie dann einen kleinen Drop nicht als solchen wahrgenommen. Resultat: Hätte sie keinen Fullface-Helm aufgehabt, wäre der Kiefer wohl gebrochen gewesen. Sie hatte keinen Brustpanzer an - entsprechend war die Brust ordentlich verschrammt, ist aber alles wieder gut abgeheilt. Glück gehabt.

Da man sich auf Glück allein nicht verlassen sollte (und die Schürfwunden auch nicht so sonderlich angenehm waren) sucht sie ein Jacket - leider sind die Probleme wie so oft abstehende Brustplatten oder schlackernde Ellbogenprotektoren.

Die Frage ist jetzt - gibt es gut passende Jackets im Bereich um die 100 Euro? Was wir bisher getestet haben, hat alles nicht so richtig gepasst.

Gerne dürfen es auch kurze Jackets sein, Oneal Sinner Ellenbogenschoner sind vorhanden.

Die Maße meiner Freundin (mit ihrem Einverständnis  ):

1,80m
70 kg
Taille 76cm
Brust 91cm

Bei der Suche ins Auge gefallen sind uns das Magnetic Moveo von O'Neal um 135 Euro und das IXS Hammer Jacket um 90 Euro. Die beiden Jackets markieren dann auch gleich das untere und obere Preislimit. Fährt jemand eins der genannten Jackets?

Einsatzzweck: Im Urlaub durchs Gerumpel in Finale Ligure/ am Gardasee, ab und zu in den Bikepark. Drops üben wir erst noch, also an sich noch keine richtig krassen Sachen.

Gruß
Lukas

Tante Edit sagt: Mist - ich habe den Thread "Frauen beraten Männer" übersehen. Hoffe der Thread kann trotzdem so stehen bleiben. Es wird ja auch eigentlich meine Freundin beraten und weniger ich. Bin nur die Tippse


----------



## 4mate (14. August 2014)

*Protektorenwesten für Frauen?*

Zum einlesen. Da werden die meisten Fragen beantwortet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> *Protektorenwesten für Frauen?*
> 
> Zum einlesen. Da werden die meisten Fragen beantwortet



Leider nicht so wirklich. Die diskutierten Westen die dann auch passen, liegen alle im Bereich 180 Euro aufwärts oder es sind Marken/Modelle die 2010 und davor mal aktuell waren (und inzwischen leider anders geschnitten oder gar nicht mehr verfügbar sind). Es wird von einer Person vom Hammer Jacket geredet, allerdings ohne Angabe einer Größe oder irgendwelchen Maßen. Da ist es halt schwer zu beurteilen ob das sinn machen könnte. 

Die Held Weste wäre interessant, hat aber leider keinen Brustschutz.


----------



## 4mate (14. August 2014)

Letzte Seite ist aktuell


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Ok.. ich hab nochmal geschaut:

IXS Hammer Jacket und IXS Assault: Gut, aber zu lang (da stellt sich die Frage ob das bei 1,80 auch so ist?)
Nukeproof Critical Armour - Passt so lala - 180 Euro
Alpinestars Stella Bionic 2 - Passt gut - 180 Euro
McDavid HexPad Damenshirt Gravity - Fällt raus - Schutzwirkung gleich null
IXS Cleaver Jacket - Passt - Mit 240- 280 Euro aber definitiv raus.
Bliss Arg Shirt - Passt, leider kein Brustprotektor - 180 Euro

Wenn das alle sind, die momentan halbwegs passen könnten, läufts wohl auf 2 Optionen raus:

Selber ausprobieren ob das IXS Hammer Jacket oder das oneal magnetic moveo passen könnte.
Wenn ja - Kaufen
Wenn nein - Budget heftig aufstocken.


----------



## Mx343 (14. August 2014)

Ich hab die IXS Hammerjacket in Größe M/L bei ca. 1,83m.
Die Jacke selber geht nur bis zur letzte Rippe, die letzten ca. 10cm Bauch werden nur vom Nierengurt abgedeckt.

Ich muss sagen 100% zufrieden bin ich nicht, aber für 80€ ist sie brauchbar.


----------



## nino85 (14. August 2014)

Mx343 schrieb:


> Ich hab die IXS Hammerjacket in Größe M/L bei ca. 1,83m.
> Die Jacke selber geht nur bis zur letzte Rippe, die letzten ca. 10cm Bauch werden nur vom Nierengurt abgedeckt.
> 
> Ich muss sagen 100% zufrieden bin ich nicht, aber für 80€ ist sie brauchbar.



Was stört dich?


----------



## Mx343 (14. August 2014)

nino85 schrieb:


> Was stört dich?



Schulterpolster sind etwas zu groß für meine Schultern, es fehlt eine Aussparung für ein Neckbrace und beim bewegen zieht sich die Weste und der Nierengurt immer ein Stück nach oben.
Ebenfalls lässt die Jacke sich am Reißverschluss etwas schwer zumachen (ob ich jetzt zu fett bin mit 71kg bei 1,83m möchte ich jetzt mal bezweifeln. ).


----------



## jazz_bln (14. August 2014)

Ich habe mich nach langem Hin und Her für das O'Neal STV Protektor Shirt entschieden. Gibt's auch mit kurzen Armen.
Die IXS Hammer Weste hat mich nach einige Besuchen im Bike Park nämlich nicht überzeugt (Rückenschutz zu lang, zu steif, vorn sehr eingeengt). Das Hammer Jacket wollte gar nicht passen. Da füllte ich die Schulter nicht aus und die Protektoren flogen nur so herum.

Nach diesen Erfahrungen hatte ich folgende Ansprüche an meinen Oberkörperschutz:
- leicht und flexibel, weil er mich v.a. bergauf nicht zu sehr in meiner Bewegung einschränken soll (hier gibt's noch einige unterhaltsame Abwärtstrails, aber keinen Lift ;-)
- nicht zu dick, weil mir ohnehin schon sehr sehr warm wird, wenn ich erst in Bewegung bin

Ich habe vielleicht einen Abstrich bei der Stosssicherheit gemacht. Wobei ich das noch nicht weiß, weil ich noch nicht mit ihm gestürzt bin.
Die Sinner von O'Neal an den Knieen haben einst einen harten Stoß aufgefangen, sodass ich wirklich absolut Nichts am Knie gespürt hatte. Darum traue ich den Polster im Shirt Einiges zu.

Die Polster liegen wirklich alle, und das hatte mich etwas überrascht, da, wo sie hingehören. Das mag am dehnbaren Shirt-Material liegen.
Die Kleidergröße musste ich eine Größe kleiner als gewöhnlich wählen (Herren-M statt Frauen-L).
Das Brustpolster ist hoch genug, sodass es in keiner Weise einengt oder "überhängt" ;-)

Er ist übrigens Neck Brace kompatibel. Dazu muss nur eins von den Brustpolstern entfernt werden, damit das Brace gut aufliegt.

Hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen.

PS: Ich hatte damals ca. 90 EUR bei Bike-Discount bezahlt.


----------



## nino85 (15. August 2014)

@Jazz-Bin: Wie ist da der Rückenprotektor? Auf den Bilden sieht das eher nach einfacher Polsterung aus?


----------



## jazz_bln (15. August 2014)

Ja, der Rückenprotektor besteht aus einigen der Polster. Ist eben keine Hartschale. 

Dieser Artikel hatte mir damals zur Kaufentscheidung geholfen:
http://mattocksandmountainbikes.wordpress.com/2014/04/24/oneal-stv-torso-protector-review/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

